# Neumarkt die 2te



## LTPCS (19. Juni 2007)

Yo, ich hab vor n paar monaten schonmal n tread erstellt über neumarkt und umgebung aber naja, war wohl nichts.

hab mich jetz hier in berching halwegs eingelebt und naja, bin jetz die kompletten 4 monate kein rad gefahren weil es alleine einfach assi ist..

war jetz in ilmenau zum downhillrennen und naja halt komplett drausen gewesen .. ich hab hier in berching jeden m² durchgesucht und habe eine kleine "strecke" gefunden .. ca 100m lol!!!!
sonst kann man hier echt nichts machen ... 

vieleicht meldet sich ja diesmal kjemand der lust am biken hat bzw downhill .. denn ich bin hier wie verloren .. hab schon n bissl was rausgefunden hier im altmühltahl aber alleine hinfahren is halt ******** ... 

ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand ...
oder addet mich einfach:
MSN [email protected]
ICQ 329470983
Xfire torax69

danke


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2007)

naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTPCS (19. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> naja.


?


----------



## Riddick (19. Juni 2007)

Es hätte wohl auch gereicht, drei Seiten zurückzublättern, und den ursprünglichen Thread weiterzuverwenden.  Und da von 12 Beiträgen alleine 8 von Dir waren (das mit dem Ändern-Button solltest Du noch lernen), kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Resonanz jetzt wesentlich größer ist.


----------



## Switcherer (29. Juni 2007)

Servus!

Komm auch aus der Nähe von Berching. Ich würde mal richtung Beilngries(Arzberg), Dietfurt oder Mühlbach fahren, da triffst mit Sicherheit jemanden und da kannst es teilweise (wennst weist wo) ganz schön krachen lassen die >80hm< runter...
Bin zur Zeit in Regensburg unterwegs, werd mich aber melden wenn ich mal wieder Zeit hab. Dann können wir die Gegend(und Biergärten) mal abfahren...


----------



## DAVE Kay (3. Juli 2007)

Sers

Ich komm aus Neumarkt (Sengenthal)

Fahr jetz noch nich so lange,       lest mal mein profil......



Ich seh öfter mal biker direkt in Neumarkt
die fahrn auch nur alle alleine genau wie ich......   ja und dann sin se auch schon wieder wegg  

Also Leute ne kleine Strecke entsteht gerade am "Winberg" (Sengenthal)
kurz aber wird fett!


kontakt   
ICQ:404334437
email:[email protected]


----------



## günther69 (8. Juli 2007)

Hab'e d' Ehre,
wir sind eine kleine Gruppe CC-Biker (so 7-8 Leut') die um Lauterhofen (Nord-Östlicher Landkreis NM) rum die Wälder und Fluren unsicher machen. 
Wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18:00 von einem festen Punkt in Lauterhofen weg und fahren Touren mit durchschnittlich 40-50km.
Falls ein paar Lust haben mit uns mitzufahren, bitte eine kurze Nachricht.

Also, man sieht sich !


----------



## DAVE Kay (10. Juli 2007)

Was solln das?
traut ihr euch überhaupt zu springen?
Ich mein auf deinem Foto steht der Sattel vermutlich höher wie du.

Und wenn ihr um 18.00 Uhr erstmal ne Tour beginnt, dann viel spass nachher zwischen den Bäumen.


----------



## kletteraffe (10. Juli 2007)

Naja, bleib mal gschmeidig ne  

Aber vom Winterberg runter kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Wird wohl der gleiche Umfang an Strecken sein wie bei mir momentan. Wobei der Dillberg schon größer ist. Evtl. nehmen wir näxtes Jahr mal die Stecke Dillberg Richtung Berg in Angriff


----------



## günther69 (10. Juli 2007)

Mal langsam hier !!!
Von uns biken die meisten schon über 10 Jahre, haben etliche MTB-Rennen organisiert, der älteste der bei uns mitfährt wird nächstes Jahr 60 und hat noch einiges zu bieten. Nätürlich sind bei uns auch welche dabei die lieber bergab fahren als denselbigen hochzutreten, und die langen Touren dienen nur dazu um von einer coolen Abfahrt zur nächsten zu kommen.
Und bei uns gibt's etliche davon !!!!! 
Z.B. Richtung Hersbruck, oder ins Birgland rüber, oder oder........
Also, nicht vorschnell urteilen über uns.

Und: den Berg den ich runter will, der macht nochmal so viel Spaß wen ich diesen auch hochgefahren bin.

Man sieht sich..  .   .


----------



## DAVE Kay (11. Juli 2007)

Wie willst du denn ne gute Abfahrt hochfahren? 
nen 5mal so langen Umweg nehmen?
Ich bin ja schon nachn hochlatschen fertig.....

Ihr könnt ja mal nach Sengenthal Touren.(Viele abfarten)

Doch ich verschwende meine Zeit bestimmt nich mit unnötiger Ausdauer die eh von selber kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Juli 2007)

DAVE Kay schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn ne gute Abfahrt hochfahren?
> nen 5mal so langen Umweg nehmen?
> Ich bin ja schon nachn hochlatschen fertig.....
> 
> ...



ok, dann geh mal ein Wochenende im Bikepark fahren, Oberammergau bietet sich da an. Dann lass uns nochmal über Kondition, Kraftausdauer und solche Dinge reden   

Aber was solls, eigentlich warst du es ja, der Leute zum fahren gesucht hat, und jetzt meldet sich eine Gruppe, und du machst rum, das die doof sind. Scheint also doch nicht so wichtig zu sein, andere Biker zu treffen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## kletteraffe (11. Juli 2007)

Ich rieche slopestyle


----------



## DAVE Kay (11. Juli 2007)

Ich suche aber keine Tourenbiker.


Hab ja etz gehört dass die aber garnich mal so schlecht fahren.
Können gerne mal zusammen racen, aber nicht Touren.

Da kannst du mir aber etz nix vorwerfen


----------



## günther69 (11. Juli 2007)

Kein Vorwurf !!!    

Wir sind halt mehr die Tourer,
Ihr bevorzugt mehr die Abfahrten, je krasser desto besser.

Jeder hat so seine Leidenschaften.

Ich hab echt RESPEKT vor solchen wie euch, wagemutig, fearless, ect...

Falls es mal passt können wir ja von LA aus nach Sengenthal rübertouren und euch ein bisschen zuschauen oder noch ein bisserl racen. Dann fahr'mer noch zum Pelegrin und schlecken noch'n Eis oder so.

Also, wie gesagt, man (oder frau) sieht sich.


----------



## DAVE Kay (11. Juli 2007)

Ihr wärt dann sogar die ersten die mal zu unsrer nicht fertigen Strecke kommen  

Ich fahr fast nur alleine und das k#### mich an.

Aber du kannst bei uns halt kurzzeitig echt mal abgehen.
(Bzw. könntest)

HAB KEINEN BOCK DA ALLEIN NE STRECKE HINZUSCHAUFELN!
(Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir schon mal n echt potenzieller slopestyle kurs mit nem Bagger abgerissen wurde )
Man kann halt echt was machen hier!!!!

hätte echt nichts gegen hilfe  
hab halt auch noch nich wirklich kontackte und kein Auto...

Will wirklich mal jemand kommen (hab bald Ferien) geb ich gern ne wegbeschreibung,...     email  oder  icq !!!!!!!



Ach ja...   3 min  bis zum Bagga see!


----------



## exo (20. Juli 2007)

hi                       
suche strecken und andere bike weil aleine is ****** zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAVE Kay (20. Juli 2007)

wann fahrn wir ?     


schreib mich mal in icq an


----------



## exo (20. Juli 2007)

hi 
komme aus deining suche nach strecken und biker weils nur langweillig alleine zu fahren ist


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (22. Juli 2007)

griasts eich...^^
ich komm aus ezelsdorf (neben postbauer-heng)bei uns hier gibts viele biker!am Dillberg sin schon mehrere strecken von uns gebaut worden sin halt alle zwischen ezelsdorf und berg..aber es lohnt sich die zu fahren! dann gibts bei uns noch die "schlucht" da haben wir ein paar drops "hingestellt"^^ und dirts hingeschaufelt...müsste mal allerdings mal wieder schaben oder wie ma des schreibt^^xD


----------



## ShogunZ (22. Juli 2007)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man hier doch ein paar aus seiner Gegend trifft.
Komme aus Dietfurt, Landkreis Neumarkt, und wir treffen uns auch regelmäßig zum biken.
Fahren auch lieber runter wie rauf, haben auch schon einige gute Trails gefunden!!!
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## oo7 (23. Juli 2007)

@ Daniel

... Wegbeschreibung her ... *fg*


----------



## kletteraffe (23. Juli 2007)

Mach ma langsam!!!! Haste Eintrittskarte??? *joke*


----------



## oo7 (23. Juli 2007)

Hui,

leute ich brauch 2 Backstage-Pässe!! 
Ich werde mich wohl heute Abend gleich mal auf zum Dillberg
machen müssen.


----------



## kletteraffe (28. Juli 2007)

Falls einer von den Scherzkeksen mitliest, die meinen Kicker nach oben an die total sinnfreie Stelle getragen haben --> lasst das Zeug doch bitte da stehn, wo andere Leute es für richtig befunden haben. Nicht jeder springt den großen 8 Meter bis zur Landung  

Bzw. hinterlasst mal ne Message in ner alten Plastikflasche, damit man sich mal treffen kann. Soll ja auch sinnvoll bleiben da oben 

Gruß 
Chris


----------



## **lukas** (16. August 2007)

sers was geht also der 8m kciker is doch fürn anfang ganz gut  ne spass ich glöaub des is so einer mit nem nicolai bike der den weiter hoch hatt grüße lukas wir müssn mal wieder fahren


----------



## **fabi** (19. August 2007)

der umbau ist echt weng komisch     aber   an die jungs aus neumarkt   ihr habt ja mitbekommen   bei uns sind a paar dh strecken unteranderem dirts   bald sogar ein verein   auf dem gelände ein dirt park entsteht   und bei unseren dh strecken gibst es einen 8 m gap  danach folgt ein 5 m double der zihmlich zu kurz ist weil man die 2 meter landung eher selten trifft egal          
würd mich mal interesieren wer in neumarkt fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTPCS (22. August 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAlso  hatte ne ganze zeit kein internet und jetz schau ich hier rein und so vierle antworten  ..
also ich mache am Monatg meine praxis prüfung und wenn ich die besteh wollt ich gleich mal in neumarkt mit jeamnd biken gehen, vll hat ja jemand lust oder .. ich fahr schon keine rennen mehr also will ich hier rumgurcken .. 
wenn ich nur ned immer die typen mit den downhillrädern sehen würd hier in berching ... 

nunja pls melden
329-470-983
[email protected] 
ty


----------



## **fabi** (24. August 2007)

ja lol   wen ihr mal bog habt könnt ihr ja mal am dillberg mit fahren kommen aber ich bin zurzeit verletz schlüselbein kaputtt beim barspin über doubles passiert voll der scheis   aber zum biken kann ich schon mit gehen und zum zeigen der sterecken


----------



## BermudaBoy (11. September 2007)

naja komm aus beilngries da sind schon paar leutz unterwegs. am arzberg is der stadt zurzeit dabei die wege mit holzblockaden für biker unfahrbar zu machen des is so zum kotzten


----------



## kletteraffe (19. September 2007)

Oi FabulousFabi und Lukas,

alles fit? Hab ja zurzeit kein inet wegen Umzug und Lukas hat sich per SMS nicht gemeldet. Die untersten Doubles sind weg, weil der Bauer anscheinend nicht mitm Traktor durch kam - alles andere steht noch, insofern sich seit letztem Dienstag nix geändert hat.

Ich weiß jetzt übrigends warum die Unterferrieder die Sprünge versetzt haben   die können keine Kurven fahren, sondern nur die Falllinie grad runter fallen hrhr


----------



## **lukas** (19. September 2007)

buenos dias
chris ja hab mein ladegerät verlorn fürs handy ja das letzte mal wo ich obn war stand der 8m gap der kleine danebn und obn alles bis aufn ersten drop der sowiso nich so geil war .
aber ich war leider schon ewig nich mehr obn weil mein großes bike im moment kaputist und ich das dirtbike umbau bin zurzeit nur mim bmx unterwegs ich hoff das es mit unserm dirtpark bald wwieder vorangeht wir gehn war am WE hoch und haun das gestrüb weg 

adios ansonsten hoff seh ma uns ma wieder 

keep the dirt clean!°!


----------



## BermudaBoy (24. Oktober 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Oi FabulousFabi und Lukas,
> 
> alles fit? Hab ja zurzeit kein inet wegen Umzug und Lukas hat sich per SMS nicht gemeldet. Die untersten Doubles sind weg, weil der Bauer anscheinend nicht mitm Traktor durch kam - alles andere steht noch, insofern sich seit letztem Dienstag nix geändert hat.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt übrigends warum die Unterferrieder die Sprünge versetzt haben   die können keine Kurven fahren, sondern nur die Falllinie grad runter fallen hrhr




zurzeit kann man noch bei euch fahren oder hab nächste woche urlaub und wollts mir mal geben


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Oktober 2007)

Hoi,

mein letzter Stand ist zwei Wochen alt:

Neuer Drop (von mir  ) von dem ich nicht weiß, ob er noch steht. War recht wackelig aufgrund Sandsteinboden. Fabi wollte letzte Woche mal drüber - vielleicht hat er ihn besser gebaut oder gleich weg gerissen hehe ich weiß es nicht

Ansonten hat irgendein Spaßvogel fast alle andern Rampen umgeworfen oder zerstört und damit den Flow rausgenommen. Der Eigentümer wars nicht - wohl eher ein ambitionierter Wandersmann. Muss man halt alles nur wieder aufstellen und hüpsch machen  

Wie gesagt ist das mein Stand von vor 14 Tagen. Kann im Moment nicht fahren weil ich Verdacht auf Kreuzbandriss hab und hier vor mich hinschimmel, bis mich jemand in so ne Röhre fährt.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal Lukas oder Fabi hier äußern, wies oben aussieht *thx*

Tschö, der Chris


----------



## **fabi** (25. Oktober 2007)

oh ja  die geile strecke wo wir berichtet haben   gammelt vor sich hin   aber die anderen dh strecken sind   wie immer eig sau geil blos im oberenteil  weng mit laub bedeckt  wer es net kennt sollte im hohlweg weng net ganz heizen  aber der dropp vom chris steht noch  ist sogar wenn man ihn mit speed nimmt  schon krass   und   er stabiliert sich  beimn auffahren von selbst   so der konstruktör     ist aber  net  so ein randstein    scho   weng in der luft   wennn man die   angst überwunden hatt der shore könnte beim auffahren weg brechen      dann kannman den recht weit hupfen   danach ist es sau steil und mann wird richtig schnell aber ist geil denn so kann man die strecke mit schönem speed nehmen


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (26. Oktober 2007)

**fabi** und etz noch auf deutsch      ich weiss ja was du meinst xD^^ ich werd etz auch mal wieder öfters bei uns dh fahren gehen... war gestern erst! 4 und 8 meter gap stehen noch, der drop vom chris steht auch noch und der kleine drop den man immer zu weit springt steht auch noch ^^  is echt a bissl mit laub bedeckt aber macht ja nix ...des gibt halt das herbstfeeling xD  
also haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (26. Oktober 2007)

Da geht ja was  

Wär fein, wenn ihr mal schreiben könnt (Fabi du hast ja meine Tel.Nummer), wann ihr an den Dirts seid - egal ob zum fahren oder zum baun. Kann zwar nicht fahren wegen der Verletzung, aber bisschen dumm rum stehn bringts ja auch ne....  

--> ach ja ganz vergessen: Bike is auch im Arsch. Bremshebel hinten=Totalschaden, Bremsscheibe vorne=Osterei, Kettenführung=verbogen, Pedale=wie nachm 2.Weltkrieg, Rider=auch kaputt, aber egal hrhr

Geht morgen nachmittag bsp. was? Letzten Samstag war keine Sau da oO

cya
Humpelschlumpf


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (26. Oktober 2007)

lool chris wie hastn des geschafft?^^xD
ey ürgend ein schwuler bauer hat heute den sprung an der zehnter strecke abgerissen    war heute doch net oben aber haben david,marco,michi und willi gesagt die warn heute dh fahren... hatte heute ürgend wie keinen bock... aber morgen fahr ich auf jeden fall downhill
=> ach und bastis dad hat heute palletten gebracht...


----------



## **fabi** (27. Oktober 2007)

sas   ist der jump in unserer  standart zehnter strecke  weg oder   wie    wäre  echt schade      und  chris  was ist den mit dir passiert    du   futsch   bike  futsch       bist gestürtz oder  wie     weis net ob ich heute oben binn also  samstag      eher   warscheinlich   sonntag  weng     bei den dirts   müssen die kleine startrampe  auf stelllen usw  die standart line  bau ich weiter


----------



## kletteraffe (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte natürlich sagen, dass es bei nem Monstergap am Buck passiert ist  

Aber ich mag Peinlichkeiten --> Letzte Woche Samstag von ner Party heim geradelt mit Kumpelz, bisschen angesoffen gewesen und dann sind wa freihändig Bordsteine hoch und runter gefahren. Bei hochfahren hats mich dann gewürfelt und ich hab bös nen Gartenzaun geküsst


----------



## **fabi** (27. Oktober 2007)

oh mann chris  und da ist ets so viel am bike futsch  oh mann   und  dich hats dann auch erwischt oder  wat mit den zerrungen oder wie


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (27. Oktober 2007)

ach lol wie geil is das denn :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (7. November 2007)

So,

endlich habs auch ich als Kassenpatient zur Kernspin geschafft, wo man mir ein Knie aus Stahl attestiert hat  

--> leichter Meniskusschaden und ein kapitaler Riss in der Gelenkkapsel. Also nix was man mit den üblichen Drogen und nem Hometrainer nicht wieder gesund kriegen würde *yey*

Und wenn mir jetzt nicht bald einer von Euch Lümmels Bescheid gibt, wenn ihr bsp. an der Startrampe werkelt, dann muss ich mir als zukünftiger Schriftführer mal Konsequenzen überlegen. Mir fällt da spontan ein, dass Fabi Schriftführer bleibt könnte, bis er blau anläuft hrhr


----------



## >>DANIEL<< (7. November 2007)

lol wir sind meist oben wenns wetter passt und wenn fabi entweder frei oder feierabend hat...aber momentan isses wetter ja sowieso bullshi*t da kann man fast nur downhill und in der schlucht fahren...


----------



## **lukas** (7. November 2007)

ja meistens am WE dh fahren wennste wieder fahren kannst melde dich mal bei mir
ride on 
lukas


----------



## kletteraffe (26. November 2007)

Moin Junx,

fahrt ihr aktuell bei dem shice Wetter? Am Dirtspot wird der Boden zu weich sein oder?

Mein Bike ist bis auf die vordere Scheibe wieder fit - war zu faul um da was zu machen. Knie is mal besser mal schlechter und ich kann noch nicht in die Hocke gehn. Biken sollte aber funzen  

Grüße
Chris


----------



## **lukas** (26. November 2007)

servas
ne wir fahren in unserer "schlucht" da stehn auchn paar dirts und einige kleine bis auch ein paar größere drops.kannst ja mal vorbei schaun
wir ham am WE das gebüsch hinter der startrampe mim traktor weg geamcht aber der hatt im boden ganz schön spuren hinterlassen. Ich denk da geht dies jahr nicht mehr viel außer wenns ahlt gefrohren ist...
ride on
lg Lukas


----------



## **fabi** (28. November 2007)

ne  bei den dirts geht echt net viel sau matschig   und wie der lukas scho gesagt hatt bei uns in der schlucht kann mann recht gut fahren  und wenn es irg mal schön gefrahren hatt und  desn wetter ist geil gehma  nach nbg  zum freeriden   kannst  gerne mit  wird bestimmt voll spasig


----------



## kletteraffe (30. November 2007)

Da simma dabei *gröhl*

Muss mich jetzt wieder fit machen. War seit über sechs Wochen nicht aufm Bike und hab Lebkuchen in den Beinen und auch die Eier sind wahrscheinlich momentan zu klein, um sich ordentlich abzuschießen   aber das wird wieder nach ner Stunde aufm Bock


----------



## joker78 (13. März 2008)

Serwus gruß aus NM


----------



## DAVE Kay (15. März 2008)

Da hast dier so`n Kaff ausgesucht


----------



## LaKoS (7. Februar 2009)

Servus, 

stimmt daß, das in Berching eine legale Freeride und Dh-Strecke gibt? Wohn ganz in der Nähe und würd mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRTtobi-69 (26. Oktober 2009)

Torax[kona];3806409 schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, ich hab vor n paar monaten schonmal n tread erstellt über neumarkt und umgebung aber naja, war wohl nichts.
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joker78 (26. Oktober 2009)

Freeride in NM geht doch !!!


----------



## DIRTtobi-69 (29. Oktober 2009)

gibds in NM niad auch ne dirt strecke??


----------



## joker78 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja gibts in NM niegelnagelneu beim Pfleiderer ins mitte Sep. fertig geworden fÃ¼r schlappe 120000â¬


----------



## der_ferschbub (3. November 2009)

servus neimakk,

ich schmeiß mich mal in den pott. bin gebürtiger neumarkter und wohn ezt in deusmauer (bei lengenfeld). bin mehr so der enduro-typ. fahr ein cube fritzz. fahr normalerweise so 20 km touren. möglichst mehr runter als rauf.

mein revier: die velburger hügel. da gibts scho a paar schöne strecken.
und die trails zwischen wolfsteinburg und mariahilfberg in neumarkt (da is mein elternhaus)

würde gern viele viele neue strecken kennenlernen

allein fahrn is net so schee. es melde sich, wems ähnlich geht. tu ma uns zam!

meine email: [email protected]

immer schön laufenlassen
andy


----------



## joker78 (4. November 2009)

Serwus du Freerider,
also wir sind immer in NM unterwegs hauptsächlich FR.CC.DH was halt NM so hergiebt .
A bisserl kontition brauchst schon weil wos berg ab geht da gehts a wieder nauf und mit lifte schauts bei uns a schlecht aus 
Auser in Osternohe unsern kleinen aber Feinen Bikepark bei Schnaidach!!!!
Zum entpfelen bei uns: Buchberg,Dillberg da giebts sehr schnelle und flüssige strecken.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## der_ferschbub (5. November 2009)

klingt gut,

hab scho a bissl kondition. komm scho überall gut nauf. is halt eine frage des tempos.

fahrt ihr am samstag oder sonntag. ich hätt schon lust.
einfach mal durchmailen:
[email protected]


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. Dezember 2009)

i failed


----------



## dav_E (26. Januar 2010)

http://vespa-schafe-neumarkt.de.tl/Zeugenbergrunde.htm

Ich versuch grad mir ne art katalog aus touren, routen zu bauen.

Schickt mir doch ideen oder routen von euch dann packe ich die auf die seite

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ferschbub (22. April 2010)

so ihr neumarkter,
wie schauts aus? wollma a bissl biken gehn. letzten sonntag waren wir zu siebt. und es solln noch mehr werden
mir würds am sonntag gut passen, so ab 14 uhr
treffpunkt burg wolfstein.
bitte kurz bescheid geben, ob interesse besteht, vielleicht ändert sich der plan nochmal bzgl. uhrzeit und treffpunkt.

email: [email protected]


----------



## joker78 (22. April 2010)

Bin jeden Abend unterwegs auf NM besten strecken !!!!


----------



## joker78 (22. April 2010)




----------



## dav_E (22. April 2010)

Ich könnte nächste Woche am WE.
Hab am Sonntag geburtstag, also da gehts net.

Sonst bin ich gern dabei

lg

David

(mail: [email protected])


----------



## alf126 (2. Mai 2010)

würde mich gerne anschließen. gebt doch einfach bescheid wenn ihr das nächste mal eine runde dreht.

gruß
ralf


----------



## Stritty (13. Juni 2011)

DAVE Kay schrieb:


> Sers
> 
> Ich komm aus Neumarkt (Sengenthal)
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir ne mail geschrieben!!

Suche ebenfalls noch Fahrer aus dem kreis neumarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ferschbub (13. Juni 2011)

servus,

ich hab das gefühl, als würden die neumarkter irgendwie aneinender vorbeischreiben, oder halt nur schreiben und net mitnander fahrn.
des könnt ma doch ändern, oder?

ich biete mich jetzt mal an als tour-guide für den raum velburg. da kenn ich mich ganz gut aus. zwei bis drei stunden touren, hoher trailanteil und gute einkehrmöglichkeiten...

des weiteren: kommender sonntag ist der lupburger radmarathon. wer ihn nicht kennt, sollte ihn kennenlernen. das is nicht nur was für carbon-hardtail-fahrer. ich fahr da mit meinem cube fritzz mit. bin halt dann nicht der schnellste bergauf, aber es geht ja auch wieder runter;-)

hier der link: www.jura-radmarathon.de
ich werd entweder die 56km-tour fahren (1100hm) oder die 44km (700hm) je nachdem wie schlimm der altstadtfest-samstag wird.
startgebühr is nicht erwähenswert: 6,-

bis dann
andy


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2011)

der marathon sieht gut aus! und liegt noch im VGN, fährt noch jemand mitm Zug hin? ich könnt mir vorstellen ab Heng mitm Zug da runter zu fahren...

Und ich hätte sogar fast lust die ganz große Runde zu fahren 

zum Tourguiding: für mich liegt Velburg leider schon etwas weit weg für eben ne Tour...


----------



## alf126 (21. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
das wochenende ruft und schönes wetter gibt es auch. also am sonntagmorgen (10 uhr) in und um neumarkt. bin für alles offen, hauptsache spass ist dabei.
wer lust hat einfach melden.
vorschlag treffpunkt: sparkasse obere marktstr.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (3. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

auch dieses WE soll wieder schönes wetter bringen. wieder eine gute gelegenheit das bike zu nutzen. 
wann: sonntag 9:30 uhr
wo: auf dem radweg gegenüber von loderbach (loderbach zwischen NM und berg)
und wie immer, spass steht im vordergrund und nicht die zeit
wer lust hat einfach unter termine sich als mitfahrer eintragen oder kurz bescheid geben.

gruß
ralf


----------



## der_ferschbub (3. November 2011)

sonntag morgen 9.30 uhr

klingt gut. sollte das wetter vormittags wieder so neblig sein, würde ich nachmittags bevorzugen. ich werd dieses wochenende auf jeden fall biken gehn.

vielleicht klappts ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen tour
gruß
andy


----------



## chris84 (3. November 2011)

der_ferschbub schrieb:


> sonntag morgen 9.30 uhr
> 
> klingt gut. sollte das wetter vormittags wieder so neblig sein, würde ich nachmittags bevorzugen. ich werd dieses wochenende auf jeden fall biken gehn.
> 
> ...


neblig? wir fahren dann einfach so lange bis der nebel weg ist 

im Moment siehts aber ganz gut aus! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn die Suppe so dicht ist dass man die Hand vor den Augen nicht sieht


----------



## der_ferschbub (5. November 2011)

sorry. bei mir klappts am vormittag nicht. ich kann erst ab 13 uhr durchstarten...
dann aber richtig. seid ihr da noch unterwegs? wenn ja, wo ungefähr? vielleicht sieht man sich ja. werd morgen früh nochmal ins forum schaun.
bis denne
andy


----------



## chris84 (5. November 2011)

wo wir um 13 Uhr sind lässt sich etwas schlecht vorhersagen 

Die Tour dürfte dann aber schon fast am Ende sein, ich vermute mal dass wir dann in der Buchberg-Gegend sein dürften. Am besten rufste kurz aufm Handy an, Nummer kommt per PN...


----------



## alf126 (11. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

am sonntag um 10 uhr ist noch mal biken um neumarkt angesagt. wer lust hat einfach melden.
treffpunkt irgendwo in/um neumarkt rum.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (19. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat am WE lust und zeit eine runde zu drehen? werde für sonntag einen termin eintragen. bitte einfach kurz melden oder als mitfahrer eintragen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambacha (19. November 2011)

was wird denn da so gefahren in neumarkt?


----------



## alf126 (19. November 2011)

von schotter über trails rauf und runter in allen varianten. springen kann man auch an der einen oder anderen stelle. tempo bestimmt der langsamste der gruppe.
das alles kann man schön variieren.

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (25. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

werde heute abend meine neue funzel ausprobieren und so gegen 17 oder 18 uhr das licht im wald anmachen. angedacht ist ein kleine runde im dillberg und noch was mehr, ca. 2h.
wer lust hat einfach melden. treffpunkt würde ich loderbach vorschlagen oder irgendwo dann auf der strecke. zeugenbergrunde

gruß
ralf


----------



## joker78 (25. November 2011)

Samstag fahren wir um 14.00h Treffpunkt Sport & More


----------



## chuck1 (25. November 2011)

Na hoffentlich hält Deine Funzel. 
Da ich keine Lichtmaschine habe, werd ich wohl am Sonntag bei Tageslicht unterwegs sein.

Viel Spass


----------



## chris84 (25. November 2011)

Sonntag wär ich auch am Start! Samstag klappt bei mir leider nicht...

Sonntag Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Neumarkt?


----------



## alf126 (25. November 2011)

@joker, samstag 14 uhr bin ich dabei.

und sonntag bei tageslicht auch. 
10 uhr passt bei mir.
@chuck, bist du mit dabei?
@chris, wir könnten uns auch in postbauer heng treffen und da ne runde drehen.
im grunde ist mir das aber egal. trag einen termin ein und los gehts. 

gruß
ralf


----------



## chris84 (26. November 2011)

ok, Treffpunkt 10:00 in Köstelbach bei Postbauer Heng. Siehe Last-Minute Biking: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12520


----------



## alf126 (10. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,

sonntag 10 uhr sparkasse obere marktstr. in NM. leicht runde mit ein paar trails. Dauer ca. 2 Std.

gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf126 (1. Januar 2012)

euch allen einen guten start ins neue jahr und dass der trail nie enden wird.
gruss
ralf


----------



## alf126 (17. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

wir fahren morgen früh: teffpunkt St. Helena um 10 uhr oder wer lust hat 9 uhr obere marktstr. sparkasse neumarkt
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen

gruß
ralf


----------



## alf126 (20. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,

donnerstag 17 uhr in berg an der OMV-Tankstelle. es geht richtung dillberg (teil von der neumarkter runde) oder was sonst noch so unter die räder kommt.
wer lust hat einfach melden oder zum treffpunkt kommen.

gruß
ralf


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde.

Am 12. Mai 2012 findet in 92358 Batzhausen (an der B8) ein kleines feines Mountainbike Rennen rund um den Göschberg (Fernsehturm) statt!
Die meisten Teilnehmer sind Hobbyfahrer und Spaß steht an erster Stelle.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse? Startgebühr 5 Euro.
Würde mich freuen... 
www.outdoor-batzhausen.de

Gruß Thomas


----------

